# Custom poly bags



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys, ive searched the forums for custom poly bags any every one referrers to uline or ebay. but i want poly bags with my logo custom printed on them.
Any one have an idea where i can get this service done? 

thank you


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Custom Bags, Printed Bags and Stock Plastic Bags, Paper Bags, Vinyl Bags, and Soft Sided Bags | Bags On The Net.


----------



## snipes_84 (May 11, 2008)

i have one little question you screen print right. we're all screen printers here and those uline 3 mill poly bags accept ink.

so why dont you make a stencil with your logo and silkscreen them on?

you can store the stencil and do like 100 at a time at a cost of like $0.25 no minimums.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No, not everyone here is a screen printer.


----------



## lcollado (Dec 5, 2007)

what kind of ink do you use on the polly bags, water base inks?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

Poly Mailers :: Poly Mailers & HD Shippers :: Plastic Bags :: Bags On The Net | Custom and Stock Plastic, Paper, Vinyl, and Soft Sided Bags.

would these work for mailing out a t-shirt or 2.... the 12x15" size?


i was gonna order some...hmmm


b


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, they work great.

I've gotten shirts from vendors in bags like that, and I think Rodney used something similar to mail out the forum t-shirts last year.


----------



## darenisdopeee (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah im a silkscreener.
I just dont no what kind of ink to use. And is there a certain mesh count i need? I tried it once and it didnt come out good.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello,
I'm still new to this thread research so I apologize if I ask the wrong questions.

I have started a small apparel line with 25 designs only.
I am now in search of a nice custom poly bag.
Preferably one that is not the simple basic white as I have seen so far.

My idea is to have them one solid color; Green or Red with my Marauder half mask printed on them. 

Any leads I truly appreciate it.

So far T-Shirt forum has been nothing but great help to me.

Thank you in advance,

Vic


----------



## givewearchange (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I need to look at these for shipping as well. I have a design in mind but if I bought these is there a business I can send it to to get it screen printed?


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

I think union makes a ink for this any ideas on the series


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

if you find someone do tell me also


----------



## tshirtdesigner87 (Feb 12, 2016)

hi
check out these two sites whizzart.net & www.4imprint.com


----------

